# Bank transfer from Thai account to U.S. account...is this possible?



## Eeann (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi all,

So I've got an issue regarding a payment for an online marketing/finance class I'm trying to take. Basically I'm trying to pay for it via my U.S. bank card since the system is not accepting either my Kasikorn or Bangkok Bank cards. I can afford the class, but most of my U.S. dollars are currently tied up in investments, and my major source of income now is in THB. I want to use my THB to pay for the class. But I can't seem to find a means of transferring THB into my U.S. bank account back home. There are plenty of easy ways to do the reverse (USD --> THB), but that's not what I'm looking to do. 

Does anyone know a method similar to say Transferwise that won't take a lot of time and charge horrendously high fees to accomplish this?

Much thanks!


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

"The best bet for you is to check on CurrrencyFair, it's like Transferwise. It used a peer to peer payment system. You can check here: https://saveontransfers.com/currencyfair-review/

I hope it will be helpful for you.*"


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Eeann said:


> Hi all,
> ... But I can't seem to find a means of transferring THB into my U.S. bank account back home. ...


You have a Kasikorn account. It can be done. Transferring money from it to the US is being discussed at https://huahinforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=37810


----------

